# Getting a horse to 'measure in'



## Peter_Pan (23 June 2010)

Ok, I want to start this by making it absoloutly clear that I will not, and would not ever, consider any abusive method of making my horse smaller. If it takes that, then he's not that height.

To explain the scenario - I have a youngster who I'm going to be taking for his first JMB soon. I knew when I bought him that he was at risk of going overheight, indeed I actually expected him to. But he has surprised me by not shooting upwards and I think he may have just stayed under. It's a close one, however.

Whilst it's not the end of the world if he is over, it would be brilliant if he's not. So does anyone have any tips, that arn't detrimental to the horse's wellbeing, for helping him to be as small as possible on the day. 

He does tend to grow a few inches when excited/nervous.

Also, any general advice about the JMB? I've never had one done before so I'm slightly unsure what to expect.


----------



## FMM (23 June 2010)

Visit the vet measuring pad before the day, and if it is one where you think it is too busy or spooky, then change to a different one. It is all down to how relaxed you can get him on the day. Exercise him/turn him out before you leave.  Make sure you book a long enough appointment so that the vet does not hurry you and insist on measuring him before you have had time to relax him.  Practice with the stick at home so that he does not find it too scary. Put some lavender essential oil on your hands so that he can smell it (try this at home to see if it makes a difference) - this can help relax horses and is often used to good effect.


----------



## Bella3puff (23 June 2010)

Get a stick and spend time at home doing it til he is chilled about it, get other people to measure him too.

make sure his feet are trimmed to normal lengh not just take the shoe off a 6 week shod horse, or if without shoe get him trimmed before.

Get there early to the vets and walk him around and then stand him the the measuring box( the last one I took I got the 45 mins early)

if he need his Mico chip doing, ask the vet to do it after not before.

The vet that did our last one stod with pony and gave him loads of time to settle, chat to the vet and make sure he give him time.

Fingers crossed you get on ok. X


----------



## natalia (23 June 2010)

Lots and lots of ACP. Trim foot back when shoe's come off. Then make sure he's also tired when he goes to be measured. He will prob surprise you and come out way under!


----------



## AnShanDan (23 June 2010)

FMM said:



			Visit the vet measuring pad before the day, and if it is one where you think it is too busy or spooky, then change to a different one. It is all down to how relaxed you can get him on the day. Exercise him/turn him out before you leave.  Make sure you book a long enough appointment so that the vet does not hurry you and insist on measuring him before you have had time to relax him.  Practice with the stick at home so that he does not find it too scary. Put some lavender essential oil on your hands so that he can smell it (try this at home to see if it makes a difference) - this can help relax horses and is often used to good effect.
		
Click to expand...

Really good advice. It is amazing how much they can come down by when they relax. I had one go from 158 when the stick first went on, to 148, it took about an hour tho'. The vet went away and did other stuff and eventually bingo...
Oh and I went after 6 when the surgery was closed as such and nothing going on to make it as quiet as poss. for my wired pony.


----------



## Peter_Pan (23 June 2010)

Alright. I have been practising with a stick at home and he is beginning to relax having it over him.

I know what the surgery is like as it's coincidentally my local vets who do it, and I've been down with a different horse for x-rays and stuff as well. Unfortunatly there's not a lot of choice around my area for measuring pads, but it's a well enclosed courtyard so I don't think it should be too spooky.

I'll chat with the vet and make sure I'll have plenty of time to measure him. He does tend to be a laidback soul so I do have that to my advantage.

I'll also have a look for some lavender oil.

Thank you! It's really appreciated.


----------



## BigRed (23 June 2010)

natalia said:



			Lots and lots of ACP. Trim foot back when shoe's come off. Then make sure he's also tired when he goes to be measured. He will prob surprise you and come out way under!
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry but I think it is wrong to dope a pony in order to get him to measure in. I'd like to think that the vets would not allow this.


----------



## hati (23 June 2010)

I find it so strange that you can go to a vets practice and book when you want to get a horse measured. In Ireland we have offical measring days (usually at equestrain centres) when you turn up, wait your turn and get measured in front of people! If you fail twice there, then you have 5 days to get the laser measurement at the vet college in Dublin. 

So plenty of lunging goes on at the measuring!


----------



## dieseldog (23 June 2010)

Apparently the less fit they are the smaller they are - so you might want to stop rding him.  That isn't cruel is it?


I do know of a horse that was a good 15.1, its old owner was moaning that they couldn't get it measured down, and it disappeared for a while then the next time I saw it I was shocked as it was skin and bones - but it now measured 148.


----------



## meardsall_millie (23 June 2010)

Disclaimer: This is a genuine, non-facetious question/comment 

Will the pony need measuring at any competitions in future (like the FEI Event Ponies are)?  If so, how will it measure in in the future if it's going to struggle to do so for it's LHC now?  I know a couple of extra cms is allowed for excitement and fitness but even so?


----------



## Thistle (23 June 2010)

Bear in mind that ponies now get measured at comps. They can be 151cm.

148 +1 for fitness +1 for attitude and +1 for shoes.


----------



## meardsall_millie (23 June 2010)

Thistle said:



			Bear in mind that ponies now get measured at comps. They can be 151cm.

148 +1 for fitness +1 for attitude and +1 for shoes.
		
Click to expand...

That was my point Thistle.  If it struggles to make 151cm in a relaxed atmosphere how will it do it at a show in the future?


----------



## Thistle (23 June 2010)

I think we both posted at the same time MM, great minds and all that.......


----------



## Shazzababs (23 June 2010)

Slightly off topic, especially as I am assuming from the name that you are a bloke... but be careful with lavender oil around anyone who is preggers.  

I was told by an aromatherapist once that it can sometimes induce miscarriage.  So make sure you wash those hands!


----------



## Peter_Pan (23 June 2010)

I see why you'd question that guys. When I say it's close, I really do mean it's close. If he does measure over I think he'll only be 149, maybe 150 tops. I'm not trying to make a 15.2hh into a 14.2hh.


----------



## welshness (23 June 2010)

I hope you were joking about AC, not surprisingly it is against the JMB rules.  See below

13.  The animal must not be in receipt of any Prohibited Substance (see Appendix 3). If the Official  Measurer (or Referees in the case of a re-measurement) considers it necessary, a body fluid sample will be taken for analysis.  If this course of action is taken and tests show the presence of a Prohibited Substance (see Appendix 3) or  that the sample contains an abnormal amount of any of its constituents, the case will be referred to the Member Society with which the animal is registered for action to be taken.  Any Measurement Certificate issued will be declared invalid.  The owner is responsible for the total cost of the Test and the additional time spent in collecting the sample.


----------



## Zebedee (23 June 2010)

Originally Posted by natalia  
Lots and lots of ACP.
		
Click to expand...




tracey01 said:



			I am sorry but I think it is wrong to dope a pony in order to get him to measure in. I'd like to think that the vets would not allow this.
		
Click to expand...

Totally against the rules to dope them for JMB measurement. It's one of the things that the vets are meant to look out for as well - any horse that seems drowsy or disorientated.


----------



## Peter_Pan (23 June 2010)

welshness said:



			I hope you were joking about AC, not surprisingly it is against the JMB rules.  See below

13.  The animal must not be in receipt of any Prohibited Substance (see Appendix 3). If the Official  Measurer (or Referees in the case of a re-measurement) considers it necessary, a body fluid sample will be taken for analysis.  If this course of action is taken and tests show the presence of a Prohibited Substance (see Appendix 3) or  that the sample contains an abnormal amount of any of its constituents, the case will be referred to the Member Society with which the animal is registered for action to be taken.  Any Measurement Certificate issued will be declared invalid.  The owner is responsible for the total cost of the Test and the additional time spent in collecting the sample.
		
Click to expand...

I was suspicious it might be, though I wouldn't have used it anyway. Even if you ignore the measuring issue, I really don't like travelling horses that have been sedated so wouldn't have risked it anyway.

Do you think it would be acceptable to use one of the herbal calmers or do those count as prohibited? Where did you find the rules you quoted there?


----------



## welshness (24 June 2010)

All the rules are on the JMB website.  Some of the natural calmers may be prohibited - the ones with valerian I think.  Here is the link to the JMB

http://www.thejmbonline.co.uk/


----------



## Andalusianlover (24 June 2010)

If allowances are made for fitness attitude etc then you shouldnt have to or want to do anything to make your horse measure in.  If you havent done anything to make your horse measure in then when you go to a show you can hold your head high and know youre in the ring because you have the legal right to be there. (unlike some)


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (24 June 2010)

I know that at several competitions where they have been there to measure ponies competing several have either been withdrawn prior to being measured or the owners have found out about the measuring & haven't bothered to enter. I also know that several owner/ponies are in the sights of the measurers but they cannot measure them if they are not entered in the competition.

This cheating has been going on for years & will continue unfortunately. We used to compete a 14h2" & he always measured at that. You wouldn't believe how much bigger almost all other entries were against him....disgraceful!


----------



## Peter_Pan (24 June 2010)

Andalusianlover said:



			If allowances are made for fitness attitude etc then you shouldnt have to or want to do anything to make your horse measure in.  If you havent done anything to make your horse measure in then when you go to a show you can hold your head high and know youre in the ring because you have the legal right to be there. (unlike some)
		
Click to expand...

Allowances are not made for fitness at the JMB measurments. Only at shows.


----------



## AnShanDan (24 June 2010)

One of the problems is that horses and ponies are all different. Some can consistently measure the same: at home, at the vets, at competitions etc. We had a jumping pony who did just that: he was always 133-134cm whatever you did, and he was a very laid back character, and he was in his teens which helps and he'd seen it all before. On the other hand we also had a young, very excitable pony who was genuinely 148cm, but he grew massively under stress. He was a welsh cob x and reacted to everything going by standing on his tiptoes!!
I agree it's annoying being a class with clearly over height entries, but we're not really talking about that here, more how to get a pony to relax and get a true measurement done. No?


----------

